# What skills should every person have



## Big Don (Sep 1, 2013)

One of the local talk radio guy's topics this week was "What should be taught for a semester in school?"
A lot of things were mentioned. It was very interesting. IMHO, the question should be: "What skills should every person have?"

Drive a nail
use a handsaw
find a stud
change a tire
basic sewing
phonetic spelling NATO alphabet
What would you add?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2013)

CPR/basic first aid
Check-writing
Swimming
Wire the DVR/VCR/DVD player/Playstation to the TV (my kids still ask my wife to do this for them)


----------



## Big Don (Sep 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Swimming


I can't believe how many people don't know how to swim.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2013)

Start a fire

Know at least one method of purifying water

Tie basic knots (square, clove, figure eight)

Jump start a car

Cook something

Basic first aid





Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 2, 2013)

The ability to present a reasoned argument in support of their position.
How to count change.
The ability to "own" their actions without making excuses.
The ability to place honesty before expedience.


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 2, 2013)

Balance a checkbook

Light a hot water heater

hang a picture


----------



## seasoned (Sep 2, 2013)

Respect and courtesy, from this many other things will fall into place.
Verbal communication.


----------



## Haakon (Sep 2, 2013)

Good things listed here. Building on many of the skills listed I would also say basic navigation and map reading. People shouldn't be dependent on GPS. It's rather looking like everyone agrees people should have Boy Scout skills. 

I would also include being literate and able to do basic 8th grade (or what was 8th grade 30 years ago) algebra. Far to many people "graduate" from school functionally illiterate and incapable of basic math.


----------



## granfire (Sep 2, 2013)

Haakon said:


> Good things listed here. Building on many of the skills listed I would also say basic navigation and map reading. People shouldn't be dependent on GPS. It's rather looking like everyone agrees people should have Boy Scout skills.
> 
> I would also include being literate and able to do basic 8th grade (or what was 8th grade 30 years ago) algebra. Far to many people "graduate" from school functionally illiterate and incapable of basic math.



Yep, pretty much Boy Scout skills:
GPS can fail you (does so rather often), map reading is really helpful.
be able to cook a simple meal that's not from a box/can
sew small repairs, like putting buttons back on, mend a small tear.
Fire, yes, never bad to know that
basic first aid.
communication with people without gadgets - you know, face to face interaction.
basic animal behavior: why it is a bad idea to charge a dog you are unfamiliar with...
reading and writing, past the basics.
basic math, counting change
balancing a checkbook. No need to write checks anymore.
Budgeting.
What does a normal person need army/nato alphabet for?


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 2, 2013)

Survival skills.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I guess it depends upon whether we expect civilization to collapse.  I have faith that it won't, so the survival type skills are more nice to know than need to know, IMO.

Personally, things I think every person should know, in no particular order and off the top of my head:

Reading.
How to balance and manage personal budget, and understand debt.
How to cook at home.
How to change a flat.
How to unclog a drain without using drano.
How to look things up on the Internet.
How to distinguish between a fact and an opinion.
Basic first aid.
How to operate a fire extinguisher.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## K-man (Sep 2, 2013)

PhD in courtesy and common sense.  :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Sep 2, 2013)

Reminds me of a Heinlein quote:
 		A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion,  butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance  accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give  orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem,  pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently,  die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.
 -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Takai (Sep 2, 2013)

I think that the repertoire of Boy Scout level skills are highly important if nothing else they teach self sufficiency and independent thought processes. However, I still like to fall back on Heinlein when I get asked this question.

[h=1]&#8220;A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.&#8221;*&#8203;*[/h]


----------



## Blindside (Sep 2, 2013)

Takai said:


> I think that the repertoire of Boy Scout level skills are highly important if nothing else they teach self sufficiency and independent thought processes. However, I still like to fall back on Heinlein when I get asked this question.
> 
> *&#8220;A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.&#8221;&#8203;*



Great minds think alike....


----------



## geezer (Sep 2, 2013)

And for those incapable of learning any of the things listed previously, I recommend a crash-course in birth control.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2013)

geezer said:


> And for those incapable of learning any of the things listed previously, I recommend a crash-course in birth control.



Diet Coke, fyi, does NOT feel good coming out your nose.


----------



## Takai (Sep 2, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Great minds think alike....



Indeed they do.


----------



## crushing (Sep 3, 2013)

geezer said:


> And for those incapable of learning any of the things listed previously, I recommend a crash-course in birth control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regarding birth control methods, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## granfire (Sep 3, 2013)

One more skill:
manners:
answer emails
return calls
RSVP when invited.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Great minds think alike....



I confess that that Heinlein quote was the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread .


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2013)

Beyond the sound physical skills that have been mentioned so far, I throw my hat in the ring along with Seasoned and Gran for the power of good manners and courtesy.  These are the foundations of good social interaction and cooperation, also giving the tools to negotiate productively.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 3, 2013)

As I read through the thread I don't think I saw "thank you", yes those two little words that say buschels......... about character.


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 3, 2013)

The list of little courtesies that should be used during the course of a day are seemingly endless and too often considered tedious in todays world. They are the "grease" that lubricates what could otherwise be a friction filled society. Greet everyone you interact with, with a smile, from the sales clerk at  the gas station to someone you pass in the grocery store (here, at least, have the civility to make eye contact and smile). Say thank you, and mean it. Open the door for everyone. Wait patiently; the time you gain by being rude or irritated is deducted at the end of your years. Exercise patience even when not being observed. Lift someone else's burden when you have the opportunity. Pay any kindness shown to you forward. Donate to worthy causes anonymously. Practice peace in your daily life so that you won't have to face conflict. Cultivate happiness. You are the only one who can make you happy, so own that, and strive for it.


----------

